# Vieja Guttulatum? Paratheraps Zonatus?



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Got this guy the other day, anybody ideas to what he is?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

no, Im afraid I dont - but he's a nice fish!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Could always try to find out on this forum - http://www.cichlidae.info/phpBB2/index.php

There's a LOT of Central experts there.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you all,
I have got confirmation he is Paratheraps zonatus


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Mr.NEMO, I still think Hannibal is a great looking fish!


----------

